# Cost of Living in Portugal editable



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

It will be nice to edit it by people who lived in Portugal. I think this link is almost inaccurate. Help this out for an accurate so people all over the world will not be confused. 

Cost of Living in Portugal. Prices in Portugal. Updated Oct 2014


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Certainly some odd fiqures in Mumbeo but don't believe it's that inaccurate in many areas but then the contributors v population is minute, the islands will also have a very different Cost of Living to mainland


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I only gave it a quick squiz rather than a long hard look but I'd say most of those prices are pretty accurate for my area (Figueiro Dos Vinhos) and as C/M says, island prices will probably be different to mainland prices.

There's also factors such as where and what you buy. Local market and neighbour prices can vary immensely compared to some supermarket prices. 

Accommodation prices can also vary immensely from area to area. For example, in the central zone, €350 a month will rent you a very comfortable apartment or cottage but that same amount won't get you much more than a tent in the Algarve.


----------

